# Your City's City Hall Or Municipal Building



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Wunderknabe said:


> It was the highest building in the sense of...(this may probably surprise you) ..height :uh:
> 
> Philadelphia City Hall = 167 m
> Pyramid of Cheops = 138 m
> ...


The Eiffel Tower is older than the Philadelphia City Hall


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Wunderknabe said:


> It was the highest building in the sense of...(this may probably surprise you) ..height :uh:
> 
> Philadelphia City Hall = 167 m
> Pyramid of Cheops = 138 m
> ...


Mole Antonelliana is 167m and was inagurated in 1888.
Eiffel Tower 330m in 1889.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Concrete Stereo said:


> The Eiffel Tower is older than the Philadelphia City Hall





Luli Pop said:


> Mole Antonelliana is 167m and was inagurated in 1888.
> Eiffel Tower 330m in 1889.




Maybe I should've been more accurate. 
I'm refering to this list: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_höchsten_Gebäude_ihrer_Zeit

("Highest Buildings of its time")

Philadelphia city hall is listed in Skyscrapers there. The Eiffel-Tower is a structure and Mole Antonelliana has just a high roof.


In terms of absolute height of anything made my humans, the Eiffel-Tower of course is No. 1 at that time.


----------



## Galik (Oct 26, 2009)

When we speak about Eiffel tower we speak about Paris, so let's see the Paris' City Hall:










It was constructed in 1628.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Wunderknabe said:


> It was the highest building in the sense of...(this may probably surprise you) ..height :uh:
> 
> Philadelphia City Hall = 167 m
> Pyramid of Cheops = 138 m
> ...


WHAT?

That tower is 167m tall? :shocked:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Los Angeles City Hall


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Bratislava old city hall, nowadays serves as museum









And newer buildings, which still have the function of city hall


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wey said:


> WHAT?
> 
> That tower is 167m tall? :shocked:


I was also surprised but yes!

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=178


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In Sweden we differ between town hall and city hall.

MALMÖ Town Hall (Rådhus):










MALMÖ City Hall (Stadshus):










One ugly and one beauty!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

And some from neighbouring cities:

COPENHAGEN:









LUND:


----------

